# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Tradhtia: Përse burrat braktisin gratë për vajza të reja?

## Xhuxhumaku

*Tradhtia: Përse burrat braktisin gratë për vajza të reja?*

1 Prill 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    Shpeshherë keni dëgjuar apo edhe përjetuar raste kur burrat i kanë lënë në rrugë gratë e tyre për një tjetër më të re. Gjithashtu ju edhe i keni bërë pyetjen vetes se përse ndodh një gjë e tillë?




Çfarë ndodh në mendjen e një burri rreth të 50-ave që vendos të ndahet nga gruaja dhe fëmijët për të marrë një grua më të re se vetja? Teoritë janë të shumta, por të gjitha arrijnë në një emërues të përbashkët: nevoja për ti treguar vetes dhe të tjerëve që ai është ende me fuqi të plota fizike dhe seksuale, por edhe dëshira për të provuar të njëjtat ndjesi që provoheshin kur ishte 20-30 vjeç, me një vajzë që ndihet e tërhequr nga një mashkull më i madh. Pra me pak fjalë, ekziston nevoja që një burrë të rivihet edhe një herë në sulm për tu lidhur me këdo femër që është në lule të jetës dhe që ka entuziazëm të madh si dhe dëshirë për të ëndërruar. Dëshira dhe stimuj që një 50-vjeçare ndoshta i ka humbur mes nevojave familjare dhe angazhimeve të një jete të vështirë. Burri i pjekur lodhet nga pragmatizmi dhe idealizmi, nga përgjegjësitë e shumta, por edhe nga një jetë në çift që është kthyer në rutinë. Ai ndihet i shtyrë për të kërkuar një grua/vogëlushe, e bukur nga jashtë, që dëshiron të argëtohet dhe të argëtojë partnerin e saj.

Gratë mbi 50 vjeç: shumë seks, pak parandalim

Sipas ekspertëve, kjo situatë ka një origjinë fiziologjike që vjen nga fakti se burri mund të qëndrojë shumë më gjatë pjellor sesa gratë, që janë të kufizuara nga menopauza. Ndërkohë një burrë, duke jetuar një lidhje të dytë me një partnere më të re, shpreson pandërgjegjshmërish të rinohet me të. Sipas një sondazhi, burrat e pjekur pranojnë të ardhurit rrotull të grave më të reja te të cilat shohin bukuri dhe siguri. Ata mbi 40 vjeç janë më të vlerësuar nga 20-vjeçaret, sepse për to ata janë më interesantë sesa djemtë e rinj, më tërheqës dhe më të mbajtur në formë. Këta burra ndihen plotësisht të vetëkënaqur që vënë në diskutim lidhjet e tyre për të eksperimentuar në histori me një brez të ndryshëm femrash, më të shkujdesura dhe madje shumë të egra. Një mënyrë për tu ndier më të rinj dhe mbi të gjitha për tu larguar nga spektri i moshës së tretë apo nga degradimi.

Vajzat 20-vjeçare preferojnë 40-vjeçarët

Studiuesit e sjelljeve të marrëdhënieve sentimentale sigurojnë se ekziston një komponent shpeshherë i fortë psikologjik në këto lloj zgjidhjesh, që nuk duhet të nënvlerësohet, pasi çon në zgjedhje të ndryshme drastike të jetës, duke filluar që nga ana emocionale. Dëshironi që të luani një lojë të re dhe ajo duhet bërë me atë që ka gjithë jetën përpara, për tu kthyer mbrapsht në vitet më të mira, ato të fuqisë dhe të lumturisëpër tu ndier ende të gjallë.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...vajza-te-reja/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

3 comments

    Edi Sotir • a day ago

    Me tregoni ju lutem nje rast te vetem,te nje burri fukara rreth te 50-tave,qe braktis familjen dhe lidhet me nje vajze ne moshe te re.Une mendoj se te gjithe keta burra qe ju ndodh nje histori e tille,bien nje ''gjah'' i lehte per femrat materialiste apo karieriste
    3
    •
    Reply

    kkll • 9 hours ago

    Me neveriten keto te reja qe nderrmarrin hapa te tille duke u lidhur me burra te medhenj ne moshe nje gje te keni te qarte se ato vajza qe lidhen me keta meshkuj jane ordinere dhe te etura per para mendojeni veten qe keto vajza nuk dashurojne askend por vetem parane dhe interesin dhe per nje kohe te shkurter ndahen nga keta burra te rrullosur se mosha eshet ne kurris ,asnje mashkull mos te genjehet se heret do te ndjehen te braktisur dhe nga familja e tyre dhe nga ajo vajze imorale qe ka rene ne krahet e tij thjesht per para .sepse asnje e re nuk ka te ardhme me nje babane e saj turp.......goca te degjeneruara si ajo qe doli ne klan te emisjoni shihemi ne gjyq ajo dukej sa rrugace ishte.
    0
    •
    Reply

    Albert Vataj • a day ago

    Teorikisht gjej pasaktesi fondamentale ne lidhje me kete "pse"-ne kapilare te nje prej qasjeve me te bujshme qe mbushin panoramen e te tashmes sensuale te nje personi ne kufinjte e 50-tave. Protagonizmi seksual, performanca ne nje marredhenie, natyrisht perbejne sedren mashkullore, lendimi i se ciles duke u vene gjithnje e me shume ne prove si rezultat i nje marredhenie qe zvarritet, dashuria e konsumuar, mungesa e fantazise dhe trajtimi i seksit si detyrim i bezdisshem, perditsmeria rutinore qe kaplon nje marredhenie te gjate, jane ato qe renditen si paresore ne nje domosdo ndryshimesh ne jeten sentimentale te meshkujve 50-vjeçar. Nje Lolite do t'i rilindte shpirtin nje mashkulli te kesaj moshe, por nga ana tjeter do ta degdiste personalitetin e tij seksual ne terren tejet te thepisur, ecja ne te cilin eshte e veshtire, shpejt dhe e pamundur. Eshte nevoja per nje jete te re, per nje nevoje per te ndryshuar, çburgosje nga skllaveria e rutines, rizgjimi i deshirave ne gjendje kllapie, mbeten te rendesishme per cdo mashkull, te cdo moshe, jo veç e atyre me prefiksin 5. Dashuria dhe deshirat mund dhe duhet te trajtohen gjithnje si nje pasion ne krahet e te cilit ndjehemi te mikluar dhe plot motiv per jeten.

----------


## goldian

ca po ndodh ne shqiperi aman a din kush me tregu?
ketu hapena se kena moral ketu jem degjeneru ku nuk shkon ma

----------


## xhori

jo te gjitha  20vjecaret  jane materialiste  dhe imorale,   e them nga nje eksperienz   e imja

----------


## goldian

> jo te gjitha  20vjecaret  jane materialiste  dhe imorale,   e them nga nje eksperienz   e imja


une e them te kunderten (nga eksperienca kjo)

----------


## mia@

> jo te gjitha  20vjecaret  jane materialiste  dhe imorale,   e them nga nje eksperienz   e imja


 Tema flet per meshkujt qe braktisin grate dhe jo e kunderta. . Ti pse e kthen nga krahu tjeter?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

Kam nje mikun tim i cili eshte diku tek te 50-tat dhe eshte martuar me nje vajze 26 vjece. Kur vendosi per tu martuar ne nje bisede qe bera me te e pyeta sepse nuk zgjodhi nje femer diku ne moshe me te madhe por nje 26 vjecare? Diference shume e madhe i them. Femra me pergjigjet eshte si puna e makines. Sa me e re te jete aq me shpejt ndizet. Nje femer ne moshen time kur te vij ne qejf me thote mua me eshte ulur, nderkohe qe me nje femer te re ndryshon puna. Akoma pa u bere gati une ajo eshte pronto  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Kam nje mikun tim i cili eshte diku tek te 50-tat dhe eshte martuar me nje vajze 26 vjece. Kur vendosi per tu martuar ne nje bisede qe bera me te e pyeta sepse nuk zgjodhi nje femer diku ne moshe me te madhe por nje 26 vjecare? Diference shume e madhe i them. Femra me pergjigjet eshte si puna e makines. Sa me e re te jete aq me shpejt ndizet. Nje femer ne moshen time kur te vij ne qejf me thote mua me eshte ulur, nderkohe qe me nje femer te re ndryshon puna. Akoma pa u bere gati une ajo eshte pronto


Puna eshte se pas disa vitesh do jete bere gati ajo dhe ai...... hic. Si t'ja beje ajo pastaj? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Puna eshte se pas disa vitesh do vije ajo dhe ai...... hic. Si t'ja beje ajo pastaj?


Nuk e di si do tja bej ajo se skam si ta kontaktoj por nese ti do ndodhesh ne nje pozite te tille kurse leke qe tani per te pasur perhere racionin e viagrave  :ngerdheshje: 

Me meshkujt nuk ka shume siklete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Nuk e di si do tja bej ajo se skam si ta kontaktoj por nese ti do ndodhesh ne nje pozite te tille kurse leke qe tani per te pasur perhere racionin e viagrave 
> 
> Me meshkujt nuk ka shume siklete


Eh do plasi xhelozia keq pastaj. Do shikoje me dyshim cdo mashkull me te ri se veten.  :ngerdheshje:  Keto martesa jane pa lidhje sinqerisht. Partnerin duhet ta kesh sa me afer moshes. Jeta nuk eshte vetem krevat, aman.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

> Tema flet per meshkujt qe braktisin grate dhe jo e kunderta. . Ti pse e kthen nga krahu tjeter?


un iu referova pjeses ku thote  qe femrat20vj  jan imorale dhe materialiste.  
un per vete nuk kam braktis asnje :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Eh do plasi xhelozia keq pastaj. Keto martesa jane pa lidhje sinqerisht. Partnerin duhet ta kesh sa me afer moshes. Jeta nuk eshte vetem krevat, aman.


Mendoj se je gabim. Femra per nga natyra kerkon dike qe i jep mbeshtetje. Nje mashkull me i madh ne moshe eshte ne gjendje ti jape nje femreje me te re ne moshe ate lloj perkujdesje per te cilen ajo ka nevoje. Nderkohe qe meshkujt e medhenj ne moshe pervec anes seksuale nje marredhenie e tille i gjalleron dhe mban me te kujdesur ndaj vetes dhe shendetit te tyre.

----------


## Tonton

Ne 80% te rasteve jan femrat qe lene burrat, por le te perqendrohemi ke 20% se eshte debati me i thjesht.

Nje burre 50 vjec le gruan sepse ajo ja ka sjelle ne maje te hundes dhe nuk i ofron me ate qe i ofron nje vajze 20 vjecare.

Nje vajze 20 vjecare zgjedh nje burre 50 vjecar sepse ai i ofron ate qe nuk i ofron dot nje djale 20 vjecar.

Si perfundim, qofte per 80% e grave qe lene burrat, ose per 20% e burrave qe lene grate, shkaku eshte i njejti. Shkaqet e tjera jane justifikime te tipit 'e lagu se lagu'

Jeta eshte ekonomi tregu, lidhjet jane shkembime interesash, ndersa dashuria eshte me teper nje ender e nje nate vere.

----------


## mia@

> Mendoj se je gabim. Femra per nga natyra kerkon dike qe i jep mbeshtetje. Nje mashkull me i madh ne moshe eshte ne gjendje ti jape nje femreje me te re ne moshe ate lloj perkujdesje per te cilen ajo ka nevoje. Nderkohe qe meshkujt e medhenj ne moshe pervec anes seksuale nje marredhenie e tille i gjalleron dhe mban me te kujdesur ndaj vetes dhe shendetit te tyre.


E ke gabim ti. Nje femer 20 vjecare shikon vetem leket te nje mbi 50. Juve mund te gjalleroheni nga rinia e femres, por femren ne kete rast e gjallerojne vetem leket e shoqeria me moshen e saj. :shkelje syri:  Ky eshte mendimi im si femer.

----------


## mia@

> Ne 80% te rasteve jan femrat qe lene burrat, por le te perqendrohemi ke 20% se eshte debati me i thjesht.
> 
> Nje burre 50 vjec le gruan sepse ajo ja ka sjelle ne maje te hundes dhe nuk i ofron me ate qe i ofron nje vajze 20 vjecare.
> 
> Nje vajze 20 vjecare zgjedh nje burre 50 vjecar sepse ai i ofron ate qe nuk i ofron dot nje djale 20 vjecar.
> 
> Si perfundim, qofte per 80% e grave qe lene burrat, ose per 20% e burrave qe lene grate, shkaku eshte i njejti. Shkaqet e tjera jane justifikime te tipit 'e lagu se lagu'
> 
> Jeta eshte ekonomi tregu, lidhjet jane shkembime interesash, ndersa dashuria eshte shpesh si nje ender e nje nate vere.


 Nga e kane burimin keto statisitika? Per cilin vend? Per cilin vit? Apo futja t'ja fusim, lol

----------


## Tonton

E kisha me te degjuar, ja dhe me statistika:

Numrat:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divorce_demography

Dhe gjinia:

According to a study published in the American Law and Economics Review, women have filed slightly more than two-thirds of divorce cases in the United States*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divorce

Per Shqiperine nuk mendoj se kemi statistika kaq te detajuara por nuk mendoj se shqiptaret bien poshte amerikaneve, perkundrazi...

----------


## starbright

Eshte e veshtire te qendrosh besnik ne nje mjedis ku imoraliteti respektohet si te ish ndershmeri, e ku ndershmeria perbuzet.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Cna gjet belaja .

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Cna gjet belaja .


mbaje forte se po plakesh :P

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Mu befsh kurban se dhe 50 te vete une jam me è mir se kto rraketiket 20-vjecare  :pa dhembe:

----------

